# Heard something about a new name tag design from my ETL.



## fixurpunchordie

As an HR Expert, you hear about lots of new little changes, but my ETL-HR said we are getting a new name tag design that we will hear more about in the October Monthly Planner. Anyone have any tea to share before I wait for the October Monthly Planner?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

AndrewfromTarget said:


> As an HR Expert, you hear about lots of new little changes, but my ETL-HR said we are getting a new name tag design that we will hear more about in the October Monthly Planner. Anyone have any tea to share before I wait for the October Monthly Planner?


@Sarakiel any info?


----------



## Frontlanegirl

I heard the same thing.


----------



## AngryElec

I just wanna know why you have your entire profile plastered about your entire identity and store...unless it's a troll


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

He survived his CA from last year. He needs to remove the personal store info. He was warned about it before.
Spot will be knocking his door soon about the social media policy from his store mgt.
Here is the spot policy -  Acceptable Use of Information Resources Policy and the Information Security Policy                                              
New version from the handbook.


----------



## fixurpunchordie

Hardlinesmaster said:


> He survived his CA from last year. He needs to remove the personal store info. He was warned about it before.
> Spot will be knocking his door soon about the social media policy from his store mgt.
> Here is the spot policy -  Acceptable Use of Information Resources Policy and the Information Security Policy
> New version from the handbook.


I haven’t violated any Target policy. And to disclose my face, my title, and my location is purely at my discretion. I have not shared my TM number so we’re good there. Also, I’m in HR. I know the rules. Politely walk away from this conversation unless you have something relevant to the question I asked.


----------



## fixurpunchordie

AngryElec said:


> I just wanna know why you have your entire profile plastered about your entire identity and store...unless it's a troll


Because I can.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

AndrewfromTarget said:


> I haven’t violated any Target policy. And to disclose my face, my title, and my location is purely at my discretion. I have not shared my TM number so we’re good there. Also, I’m in HR. I know the rules. Politely walk away from this conversation unless you have something relevant to the question I asked.


Spot has come after us before. I did not see anything on the October planner yet.


----------



## fixurpunchordie

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot has come after us before. I did not see anything on the October planner yet.


Target goes after those that violate the rules. Until that moment, nothing is a problem.


----------



## NKG

🤔 That's right I tried to call him out before and I had an angry mob. 

However, went quite after that so apparently he does care in some way shape or form.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

AndrewfromTarget said:


> Target goes after those that violate the rules. Until that moment, nothing is a problem.


From the tbr terms page.
The Break Room is NOT an official service of Target Corp. Therefore, you should stay anonymous when posting here; don't include personal information like your name, team member number, or store number.


----------



## commiecorvus

AndrewfromTarget said:


> Target goes after those that violate the rules. Until that moment, nothing is a problem.



*Nope, Target goes after people who post here because we talk about things like Unions and Corporate Fuck-Ups.
I'm pretty sure there aren't a huge fan of the fact that we often do a better job of training people than some stores do.

But you are right.
If you don't care they know you post here, that's completely on you.
The members were just trying to keep you from losing your job.
Because it does happen.
Of course, Spot won't tell you that.
They will just performance you out.*


----------



## Captain Orca

Trash the profile and pic, stay anonymous and grow up there young man.  Showing your full colors will be your demise at the RedDog.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

The October planner should be out any day now, hopefully more info will actually be in there


----------



## Panda13

It is on workbench already.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Panda13 said:


> It is on workbench already.


can anyone post what it says about the nametags for us ODTMs


----------



## Yetive

New rectangular tags. Can have both pronouns and languages as well as trainer designation.


----------



## SigningLady

It didn't say anything specific about the nametags other than they will be redesigned and can be customized for trainer status and preferred pronoun usage.


----------



## fixurpunchordie

Captain Orca said:


> Trash the profile and pic, stay anonymous and grow up there young man.  Showing your full colors will be your demise at the RedDog.


Contrary to your opinion, I get very far, thank you very much. And I EXPRESSLY mentioned to keep this thread to my question only. Please respect my choices as I respect yours regarding profiles.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Yetive said:


> New rectangular tags. Can have both pronouns and languages as well as trainer designation.


Nice! Anyone have a pic?


----------



## SamSepiol




----------



## Marvin Martian

SamSepiol said:


> View attachment 12894


Is there an option not to have the pro-nouns on your name tag? Just go with the name, language and trainer?


----------



## Guest Avocado

Marvin Martian said:


> Is there an option not to have the pro-nouns on your name tag? Just go with the name, language and trainer?


Yes. There will be Name-Only ones along with a single or two rows of extra text.


----------



## Zxy123456

fixurpunchordie said:


> Because I can.


Your taking a risk doing that. I’ve been told Target doesn’t like this site and leaders troll this site to see if they can recognize anyone on here. Be prepared for any fall out should someone from your store see you on here.


----------



## Zxy123456

SamSepiol said:


> View attachment 12894Asking for a friend who always looses name tags and find them later in strange places can she have about 5 or 6 to start? Lol


----------



## fixurpunchordie

As an HR Expert, you hear about lots of new little changes, but my ETL-HR said we are getting a new name tag design that we will hear more about in the October Monthly Planner. Anyone have any tea to share before I wait for the October Monthly Planner?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

October monthly planner should be out this week. Trainings for style & tech are due by end of the month.
You might want to fix your signature, please.


----------



## Yellowstone96

commiecorvus said:


> *Nope, Target goes after people who post here because we talk about things like Unions and Corporate Fuck-Ups.
> I'm pretty sure there aren't a huge fan of the fact that we often do a better job of training people than some stores do.
> 
> But you are right.
> If you don't care they know you post here, that's completely on you.
> The members were just trying to keep you from losing your job.
> Because it does happen.
> Of course, Spot won't tell you that.
> They will just performance you out.*


What does the phrase “performance you out” mean exactly?


----------



## JiJi

Yellowstone96 said:


> What does the phrase “performance you out” mean exactly?


Basically, they tell you you're not working hard enough and write you up for it until you're termed for it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

SamSepiol said:


> View attachment 12894


Snazzy! Where would trainer designation go? Or would it replace either pronouns or language?


----------



## redeye58

Zxy123456 said:


> Your taking a risk doing that. I’ve been told Target doesn’t like this site and leaders troll this site to see if they can recognize anyone on here. Be prepared for any fall out should someone from your store see you on here.


You heard the guy, he's untouchable & we've said all we can.
Not our problem.


----------



## NKG

🤣 when the op changes name and deletes personal information....bro I tried to warn you 2 years ago....


----------



## commiecorvus

Yellowstone96 said:


> What does the phrase “performance you out” mean exactly?



You ever received a speeding ticket for going one mile over the speed limit?
Imagine if you got a ticket for every minor infraction you did at work, anything you could possibly do wrong.
Then they bundle those together, kind of a death by a thousand cuts.
And it doesn't matter if you improve in one area because they will tag you in another.
Because they don't want you to be better, they want you gone.
They make sure all the paperwork is in place and boom you are out the door.


----------



## Ringwraith917

So did we decide is there new name tag design or not?


----------



## Zxy123456

Ringwraith917 said:


> So did we decide is there new name tag design or not?


Someone posted a photo. Read all the comments there is a link to photo.


----------



## Woodwest6532

fixurpunchordie said:


> As an HR Expert, you hear about lots of new little changes, but my ETL-HR said we are getting a new name tag design that we will hear more about in the October Monthly Planner. Anyone have any tea to share before I wait for the October Monthly Planner?


Yes they will be square now and have options to say  he/ she - they/ them ect.
any languages you speak as well


----------



## commiecorvus

So we got our answer.
The tags look snazzy.
Lets lock it down.
Have a great week everybody.


----------

